# Scott carbon = Fuji carbon?



## randomguy (Nov 8, 2004)

I have noticed that many details on these two frames are nearly identical. The fork shape and dimensions appear very similar (except for the dropouts, which are a bit different), the seat tube/top tube/seat stay junctions are nearly identical in both in that the seat tube is surrounded by additional carbon, giving the appearance of a flowing line from top tube to seat stay, as though it is wrapping around the the seat tube. Also, they are using the exact same large cosmetic carbon weave on the outermost wrap on the production bikes. 

I am not saying these frames are the same, there are marked differences. One is compact and the other traditionally sized, the seatstays and chainstays are different, and the top and down tubes are shaped differently. 

Sure, it could be all a coincidence, but I am just wondering if the insiders here know if they are made in the same factory or if some design work was directly "lifted" from one company to the other via the normal Taiwanese espionage routes. 

Any guesses?


----------



## buckybiker4 (May 17, 2004)

Very perceptive! Both frames are made by Kinesis. If you take a look at a few other frames, you'll find that they are producing carbon frames and stays for a lot more companies than just Scott and Fuji. Geometry aside, the big difference between the Scott and the Fuji is $$$


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

That's funny cause the Scott CR-1 is made by Topkey.


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

If you want to get into frame building, check out this link for frame components such as drop outs, bottom brackets, tubes....
http://www.bicyclesb2b.com/


----------

